# Florida Wildlife - pic heavy



## r3dg3cko rob (Aug 18, 2009)

After selling my geckos, I moved to Florida a few months ago to get married so thought I'd post a few pics I've taken while out exploring. We stopped by an alligator farm one day so I've thrown a couple pics in from there, also some from a boat trip at a national park and one of my wife pretending to hold the redfish she caught one day on our honeymoon.

The wild pig is in there as it's the most impressive road kill I've seen, was really huge. The tortoise, gecko, frogs and lizards are all from around the house. 


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_1837 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


----------



## r3dg3cko rob (Aug 18, 2009)

A few more pics


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


florida wildlife by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_1772 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_1766 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_1767 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_0940 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_0930 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_0947 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


IMG_0912 by r3dg3cko, on Flickr


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow would love to live somewhere like this with such amazing different species


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow awesome pics buddy,thanks for sharing.:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I am starting to think that when I married someone from Wales I made a mistake. We have sheep!


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

SiUK said:


> I am starting to think that when I married someone from Wales I made a mistake. We have sheep!


Haha I like that:2thumb:


----------

